
Melting Glaciers Threaten to Inundate Russia’s Far North and Siberia - finid
http://rbth.com/science_and_tech/2017/03/14/melting-glaciers-threaten-to-inundate-russias-far-north-and-siberia_719366
======
finid
_In addition, permafrost retains pathogens, including anthrax. An unusually
warm summer in 2016 in Yamal led to the first outbreak of anthrax in the
region in the past 75 years, with 90 people ending up in the hospital. As the
permafrost melts, dormant bacteria and viruses – some of which might be new to
humans - will present a growing danger, scientists warn._

That's scary.

